# Horse shaking the day after hunting?



## Sanolly (31 January 2011)

Took my cob mock hunting yesterday, stayed out all day (2-3 hours) and he was fine. Gave him his dinner - he normally has just chaff and fast fibre but in his breakfast and dinner he got about 1 scoop mix between both meals - and turned him back out with loads of hay. Stayed up the yard doing other bits and pieces and then checked him a couple hours later to check he hadn't sweated up. Left him last night and all was fine.
This morning I go up and get him in, he is tucking into his breakfast/hay as normal and drinking fine but he is shaking? Have checked him carefully for any cuts etc that I missed but nothing. Is it just excitement from yesterday still?


----------



## spacefaer (31 January 2011)

yes - fried brain syndrome!!  He'll be fine - if he's eating normally, he'll recover well  

sounds like he enjoyed himself lol!!


----------



## Sanolly (31 January 2011)

Oh he did, immensely  My arms are killing me from where he pulled them out! Perhaps need to rethink the kimblewick!


----------



## SusieT (31 January 2011)

Have to say I think you were a bit silly adding mix in. For a start, sudden chane in diet often leads to colic. Additionally any benefit will be very limited unless it is introduced gradually as he will be less able to metabolise it and it won't have given him any help.
Is he passing normal droppings? If he continues shaking I would give the vet a ring rather than an online forum, even if its just for initial advice as that's not normal..


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2011)

Is it just excitement from yesterday still?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, almost definately.

Knock the mix on the head until it's properly introduced and he actually needs it.


----------



## Sanolly (31 January 2011)

He has had mix before, normally gets a tiny handful but didn't feel it was enough to mention it.


----------



## Lollii (31 January 2011)

I don't think it has anything to dowith the mix he is just very excited!

We have a mare who after a days hunting shivers, shakes and paces her stable all night and the next day, after that she stands at her stable door and stares into the distance for a couple of days shaking .......looking for the hounds, lol 

She is back to normal after that


----------



## brighteyes (31 January 2011)

Or a tad chilly?  Mine can get a bit chilled and then shake (=shivering) but otherwise eat and drink and behave normally.


----------



## EAST KENT (31 January 2011)

Brain is still in overdrive and he`s reliving every excited moment.It does improve with experience!


----------



## Sanolly (31 January 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Or a tad chilly?  Mine can get a bit chilled and then shake (=shivering) but otherwise eat and drink and behave normally.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought at first but he is in a HW with neck and it's not that cold here today and he is toasty under the rug. Maybe just excited then, my mare was awful to ride yesterday after she heard the horns!


----------



## JenHunt (31 January 2011)

defo just excited!!

Just FYI.... Ron hunts on fibre alone, and still pulls like a tank all day, so may be worth reconsidering the benefits of feeding him mix!


----------



## steadyeddy (31 January 2011)

Definately excited still! Don't worry he will grow out of it the more times you take him. Have fun!


----------



## autumn7 (1 February 2011)

My old cob used to occasionally be shaking the next morning following a particularly exciting day even after endless seasons - just still buzzing!
As for anticipation on a hunting morning, she STILL used to shake during preparation and travelling up until at least Christmas every season...for 15 years!!
Looks as if my newer version is going to be the same!!


----------



## Sanolly (1 February 2011)

JenHunt Thanks for that, I just wasn't sure if it would be enough or if he needed a bit more energy. Also thinking about a post that Staarzan made about her friends old mare who needed to be fed sugar cubes after going XC otherwise she got the shakes, I wasn't sure if it was a similar situation.
I'll see what happens in 2 weeks as both ponies are going, perhaps have 2 shaky ponies on Valentines day!


----------

